# Saltwater critters from the atlantic ocean



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone ever catch anything from the atlantic ocean and put it in there saltwater aquarium? crabs, fish, etc?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

No but from the bay outside AC. I had 3 Diamondback Terps. I don't have big enough tanks to house what I have caught!!!

I know of people that have had a few "critters" but not recently.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

depends on where inthe atlantic and waht it is, some parts of the atlantic the water is usually colder then most poeple can keep there tanks, in generall its not suggested to take wild things from local waters for one soem things are either protected or have limits of what size can be taken and to you are runnung a very high risk of bringing unwanted bacteria disease and pests into the confined area of your aquarium


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

just asked since i figure that what stores do when they sell saltwater critters.
I see people taking seaweed so i thought that was allowed. I didnt think u can do much with seaweed.
Didnt hurt to ask.

Thanks


----------

